
Why Asparagus Makes Your Pee Smell Terrible - mhb
https://www.seriouseats.com/2020/09/asparagus-pee-asparagusic-acid.html
======
bradknowles
I knew that Asparagus had this effect, and I knew that some people couldn’t
smell it.

I didn’t know that there were some people who did not have this effect happen
to them.

And I didn’t know the names of the specific chemicals involved.

Although, I did think that the chemical they added to natural gas to give it
that unique smell was called Ethyl Mercaptan, not what was stated in this
story.

~~~
simonblack
Ethyl mercaptan is just another name for ethanethiol. So both you and the
story are correct.

------
Pragmus
I think most of us knew this?

